# Gran Fondo Miami



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

The Southeast is finally getting with the program with the Gran Fondo Miami just announced for November 20, 2011! No pricing, route or registration information is up yet, but it will probably cost about $100 and will run across one or more of the local causeway bridges between Miami and the Miami Beach area. This is a major step up from the usual century fun ride, more like the grand cycling events that are celebrated in Europe every year.

http://granfondousa.com/


----------



## msosbo (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

WaynefromOrlando said:


> The Southeast is finally getting with the program with the Gran Fondo Miami just announced for November 20, 2011! No pricing, route or registration information is up yet, but it will probably cost about $100 and will run across one or more of the local causeway bridges between Miami and the Miami Beach area. This is a major step up from the usual century fun ride, more like the grand cycling events that are celebrated in Europe every year.
> 
> http://granfondousa.com/


Sweet!
But bad timing. Same day as the Horrible Hundred.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Man! All the years I lived in South Florida , I was longing for something like this. Too bad that it falls so close to our first child's due date. Otherwise, I'd pack up the bike and go.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

The site does not have any information about the Miami event. Looking forward to participating in this.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Sweet!
> But bad icing to them. Same day as the Horrible Hundred.


Agree, foolish date selection. HH is a great ride. I was considering both but the HH is only 2 hrs away from me.


----------



## gaspi101 (May 12, 2011)

Im definktely going...cant wait!


----------

